# FreeBSD 8.2 Release won't boot on MacBook Pro 4.1



## NuLL3rr0r (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi folks,

This MacBook Pro is my development machine. Since I have a FreeBSD VPS, one month ago I decided to migrate from Gentoo to FreeBSD on my development machine too.

I installed 8.1 and it's just works fine. Until two days ago I decided to upgrade my 8.1 Release to 8.2 Release. I did it using freebsd-update then my system became unbootable.

Then I tried both x86 and amd64 (FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso, FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso). None of 'em capable of booting the system while both x86 and amd64 from previous release working just fine.

http://www.babaei.net/freebsd.org/01.fbsd82r-acpi_enabled.jpg
http://www.babaei.net/freebsd.org/02.fbsd82r-acpi_disabled.jpg
http://www.babaei.net/freebsd.org/03.fbsd82r-safe_mode.jpg
http://www.babaei.net/freebsd.org/04.fbsd82r-verbose_logging.jpg

Any idea??


----------



## ian-nai (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you have a log photo of when the machine actually locks up?  I've looked and it didn't appear any where from the actual lock-up.

Try booting up a amd64 livefs image.  That will at least take the hard drive out of the equation.


----------



## valhalla (Feb 25, 2011)

ian-nai said:
			
		

> Try booting up a amd64 livefs image.  That will at least take the hard drive out of the equation.



That`s good idea, there some forum discussed this matter also. They tried to update but got some errors, perhaps you should try installing the 8.2-Release at the first place not updating. It works fine for me. And perhaps you should backup first all your data in previous FreeBSD version.


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Feb 25, 2011)

> Try booting up a amd64 livefs image. That will at least take the hard drive out of the equation.



Tnx I'll try it and post the result here.




> That`s good idea, there some forum discussed this matter also. They tried to update but got some errors, perhaps you should try installing the 8.2-Release at the first place not updating. It works fine for me. And perhaps you should backup first all your data in previous FreeBSD version.




Sorry I think I forgot to mention that it freezes exactly when it reaches the last line on the pics. No matter how much you wait there.

The problem is not upgrading, I can't boot the the FreeBSD 8.2 Release discs either (For a clean installation.)


Any way tnx for your suggestions guys.


----------



## ian-nai (Feb 26, 2011)

Hmm, I'm thinking there are two routes to take here (possibly neither is 100% correct):

1.)  Follow the instructions in the Handbook to load up the old/working kernel:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig-trouble.html

2.)  Escape to the loader prompt and attempt to troubleshoot with unloading modules before booting the new kernel.  From your logs, it looks like there's something wrong with the ata driver and/or channel.  Since it was working before the upgrade, I suspect something might have changed with the driver.  (Should probably check the release notes for anything related to amd64.)  From my system, I'm guessing the correct kernel module is "atapci".

I think it's as simple as issuing "unload atapci" at the loader prompt and then booting off the "boot" command.

I'm a green-horn, so sorry if this isn't all that helpful


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for reply and sorry for delay in responding, I was a little bit busy this week.

I tried live-fs as you suggested and it hangs exactly there.



> I think it's as simple as issuing "unload atapci" at the loader prompt and then booting off the "boot" command.



Unload command simply unloads all modules, I think theres no way to unload just one module.

There's a thread here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12289 about this problem on MacBook Pro with NVidia chipsets (Mine is not Nvidia). I think they changed something that affects my MacBook Pro.

It seems I have three solutions:
1. Stick with 8.1
2. Go for 9.0-Current
3. Back to bloody Gentoo/Funtoo

Well I must run some tests on 9.0-Current before I decide to go with which one.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## jkim@ (Mar 8, 2011)

FYI, someone reported the same problem on FreeBSD ML:

http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/mid.cgi?AANLkTimAaAotb6jyLp-zS4J2i64XBp7MiW9z+qobXG7h


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Mar 8, 2011)

jkim@ said:
			
		

> FYI, someone reported the same problem on FreeBSD ML:
> 
> http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/mid.cgi?AANLkTimAaAotb6jyLp-zS4J2i64XBp7MiW9z+qobXG7h



tnx for mentioning this, I'm going to try suggested svn revision.


----------



## java_threads (Mar 31, 2011)

*Macbook Pro on PC-BSD*

I also have a Macbook Pro 4,1 and it has the same problems on PC-BSD.  So I am assuming since it is a fork off of FreeBSD.  I get that same error with 8.2.  atapci/ata stall during boot.   :\


----------

